# Plastic tank bonding



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought it was only during dispensing or handling.. Let's see what you come up with.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Peewee0413 said:


> I thought it was only during dispensing or handling.. Let's see what you come up with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I always thought the tanks were to be bonded, so that when the truck comes to fill the tank, there is zero potential from the fill hose to the fluid in the tank. The tanks have either carbon steel or stainless steel piping to the suction of a pump. In the past, we've always bonded using a pipe clamp, or the lug on the mounting flange on the tank. It could have been a specification I've always worked by?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think it probably has to be added in to the job spec / engineering. 

A link from OSHA 

Bonding and grounding of plastic containers during transfer of Class I flammable liquids. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration 

NFPA 77 - Recommended Practice on Static Electricity 






NFPA 77: Recommended Practice on Static Electricity


<p>1.1 Scope. 1.1.1 This recommended practice applies to the identification, assessment, and control of static electricity for purposes of preventing fires and explosions. 1.1.2* This recommended practice does not apply directly to shock hazards from static electricity. However, application of...



www.nfpa.org


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Managed to find a Recommended Practice.. I'll have to keep digging.



https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/ibr/002/api.2003.1998.pdf


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Generally non-conductive tanks just aren't recommended for flammables. NFPA 30 doesn't completely rule it out but there are some limitations.

13.7 is the section in 77 is the section that you're looking for, goes over some recommendations on what to do if you can't avoid the plastic tank.


----------

